# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Hồ Hoàn Kiếm - du lịch Hà Nội - Ho Hoan Kiem

## thietht

*Vị trí:* hồ thuộc quận Hoàn Kiếm, thành phố Hà Nội.

*Đặc điểm:* Hồ Hoàn Kiếm được coi là hòn ngọc của Thủ đô, hay như du khách nước ngoài gọi là "Lẵng hoa giữa lòng thành phố". 



Hồ Hoàn Kiếm hay hồ Gươm là một hồ nước ngọt nằm giữa thủ đô Hà Nội.

Hà Nội có Hồ Gươm
Nước xanh như pha mực
Bên hồ ngọn Tháp Bút
Viết thơ lên trời cao
*Lịch sử*: Truyền thuyết kể rằng khi Lê Lợi khởi nghĩa ở Lam Sơn (Thanh Hoá) có mò được một lưỡi gươm, sau đó lại nhặt được một cái chuôi ở ruộng cày. Gươm báu này đã theo Lê Lợi trong suốt thời gian kháng chiến chống giặc Minh. Khi lên ngôi về đóng đô ở Thăng Long, trong một lần nhà vua đi chơi thuyền trên hồ Lục Thuỷ, bỗng một con rùa xuất hiện. Lê Thái Tổ rút gươm khỏi vỏ, giơ gươm ra thì gươm bay về phía con rùa. Rùa ngậm gươm lặn xuống đáy hồ, và từ đó hồ Lục Thuỷ có tên gọi mới là hồ Hoàn Kiếm (trả gươm) hay hồ Gươm.


Chiếc cầu Thê Húc cong cong bắc ngang mặt hồ
*Quang cảnh*: Trong hồ có hai đảo nổi. Đảo lớn là đảo Ngọc ở phía bắc hồ, gần bờ đông, có cầu Thê Húc sắc đỏ uốn cong nối ra đảo. Đảo Rùa nhỏ hơn, trên có ngọn tháp cổ ở phía nam hồ, giữa bốn bề lung linh bóng nước. Hồ Hoàn Kiếm là nơi hội tụ, điểm hẹn của du khách bốn mùa:

Mùa xuân đậm đà lễ hội truyền thống và rực rỡ sắc hoa đào.

Mùa hạ ùa ra từng cơn gió lồng lộng, quạt đi cái oi bức của phố  phường râm ran tiếng ve.

Mùa thu với màn sương huyền ảo, dáng liễu mơ hồ như thực, như hư.

Mùa đông, lá vàng trải thảm, những giọt mưa phùn bay lất phất mang theo hơi lạnh.


Hồ Hoàn Kiếm được du khách cho là một thắng cảnh của Hà Nội. Quanh hồ trồng nhiều loại hoa và cây cảnh. Giữa hồ có tháp Rùa, cạnh hồ có đền Ngọc Sơn. Xung quanh hồ còn có những di tích lịch sử khác như tượng vua Lê Thái Tổ, cầu Thê Húc, tháp Bút, đền Bà Kiệu,... bên cạnh những công trình kiến trúc hiện đại. Toà nhà Bưu điện với tháp đồng hồ cổ kính in bóng hồ Gươm đã đi vào lòng nhiều người dân Hà Nội.





Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

